
I switched to the iPhone after years on Android, and immediately switched back - gkhnarik
https://medium.com/@gokhanarik/i-switched-to-the-iphone-after-years-on-android-and-immediately-switched-back-5946ef3f46
======
abestic9
The author is a self-described "Android Engineer", so I doubt the claimed
authenticity of switching to iOS for anything more than wanting to write a
list of complaints. I've seen far more pressing arguments made against iOS.

The first point appears completely fabricated as, simply put, the iPhone has
sensors that would've disabled the screen in his pocket. The second point was
immediately contradicted, and one of the later points raised was, "Alarm Clock
doesn’t work when the iPhone is off" \- really clutching at straws when you
consider what it means to power a mobile device completely off. Most of the
remaining points made are so vague it leaves a lot to be answered as to the
use case (e.g. maxing out the screen brightness). Finally, there's poor
grammar sprinkled throughout.

~~~
gkhnarik
Hi, the author is here. Thanks for the feedback.

1\. If I wanted to make a list of complaints about the iPhone; I wouldn't.
There are tons of them.

2\. Even if I decide to do that, I wouldn't sign a 2-year contract and
purchase an AU$1800 device. At my company, we had 20+ devices to test apps we
develop. I could've just used one of them. OR I could have used all the
iPhones we had (4, 5, 6, 7, X) and make a list of complaints about each of
them individually. I was really excited when I bought it.

3\. This is exactly what my article is about. It is a well-engineered phone
with nice software that lacks testing in "real-world scenarios" and has a poor
user experience. I'm aware of the sensors. I work with them on a regular
basis. To put the phone in your pocket, you have to hold it first and you are
touching the screen. If you own an iPhone, just make a call, place it on a
table, lock the screen, and randomly tap on the screen and tell me what
happens. During a phone call, I would expect the screen to be locked, no
matter what.

4\. Can you show where/when my second point (disabling shutter-sound) is
contradicted? I'm not talking about muting the phone. My point is about
disabling the shutter sound without changing the top-level volume of the
device. It is impossible. You have to silence the device.

5\. I checked this one and it doesn't happen on Galaxy devices either.
Apparently, this is a functionality that changed with recent smartphones. In
the past, even if you turn off the device the alarm would work. I guess I
haven't been in a situation to test this with my Galaxy device in a long time.

6\. English is not my native language, sorry about the grammar.

~~~
abestic9
Thanks for responding. I think you need to back up your claims that iOS lacks
testing (really?) and has a poor user experience (a very subjective claim) a
bit further. The only point I really agree with is the incoming call
unavoidably taking up the whole screen.

With respect to the shutter sound, in the title you said, "no way to disable
shutter sound", and then you contradicted that statement in the paragraph
below with ways to do it. You also claimed that you have to completely mute
the device or use a workaround, which is misleading at best. Shutter sound is
togglable via the Ring/Silent Switch (which does not affect music playback),
the alert volume and the system volume, so you have at least 3 options.

The inability to delete multiple contacts is also untrue, you can do this at
iCloud.com. A simple web search will show you how to do this. If you don't
have iCloud, some apps also do this.

The reason for my criticism is due to how you approached the topic, prepending
it with "This is not an Android fanboy post where I criticize Apple
recklessly." \- when it comes across to me as doing exactly that.

